# [solved]shutdown / reboot fehlt unter KDE sowie lxde

## temnozor

Hallo,

ich hab auf meinem Notebook unter KDE als auch LXDE keine shutdown und reboot möglichkeiten über die normalen "Beenden" dialoge

Dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob ich als user oder gar als root KDE/LXDE starte

die reboot und shutdown scripte existieren aber und lassen sich per console als root ausführenLast edited by temnozor on Sun Jan 16, 2011 6:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

consolekit gestartet?

```
# /etc/init.d/consolekit start

# rc-update add consolekit default
```

Dann noch kdm neustarten und du solltest deine reboot/shutdown-Optionen haben.

----------

## temnozor

das war nicht mal drauf

allerdings gehts trotzdem noch nicht...hab sogar rebooted und rc-status sagt mir das consolekit gestartet ist

egal ob als root oder user ich hab sowohl in KDE als auch LXDE kein reboot oder shutdown

woran könnte das noch liegen?

ich benutze openrc falls das in irgendeiner form von belang sein sollte

----------

## franzf

Dann fehlt dir auch noch das consolekit-USE-Flag. aktivieren, emerge -uDN world, kdm neustarten, dann sollte es gehen (evtl. brauchts auch nen hald-Neustart, kann ich aber nicht genau sagen - notfalls einen frischen Neustart  :Razz: )

----------

## temnozor

ich benutze als login manager slim und das hat kein useflag consolekit

könnte es vielleicht sein das das damit nicht funktioniert?

----------

## temnozor

ok mal consolekit als use hinzugefügt und world geupdatet

nun wenn ich KDM nutze als login manager und KDE als Desktop Umgebung bekomme ich "shutdown und reboot optionen"

aber sowohl in slim+KDE, slim+LXDE sowie KDM+LXDE fehlen sie immer noch

unglücklicherweise nuzte ich LXDE fast ausschliesslich und KDE sehr sehr selten.

ich könnte mich ja notfalls noch mit KDM (wenn auch ungern) als login manager anfreunden, nur das funktioniert in Kombination mit LXDE auch nur ohne "shutdown und reboot"

----------

## franzf

Hilft dir das weiter?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-859008-start-0.html

----------

## temnozor

so wie der kollege dort benutzte ich eigentlich auch kein hal mehr sondern nur udev

hal bzw. hald im rc default hats sozusagen gebracht....scheint bei LXDE leider unabdingbar zu sein

----------

## Poedel

hal ist nicht unabdingbar für xfce, aber wenn du hal nicht nutzt braucht udev für den armen dbus eine aktive, lokale Consolekit Session, die SLIM nicht zur Verfügung stellt. Der Bug existiert seit 2009. Bravo Slim Maintainers   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

